# Green coffee storage



## Batian

I am shortly going to be running into a greens storage problem.

I have been considering various options from moving house to a racking system in the living room!

Envisaged max storage would be, say 180kgs, but more likely to be around 60/80kgs.

One idea is to use a plastic storage box, similar to this:










Makers declare a use for cushions etc. I do have space in outdoor buildings that could house the box under cover, but I think that damp could be a problem.

Do any forum members have experience with these boxes?

How damp proof are they?

How vermin proof are they?

Would those boxes that have front opening doors (advantage in getting beans in and out) as well as a lid, be more vulnerable to vermin and damp?

Would a small de humidifier be an option?

In another life, I have used old chest freezers to effectively store horse feed dry and vermin free. Would these plastic boxes match up to an old freezer. Disadvantage is lifting the beans in and out of a chest freezer.


----------



## MildredM

We have one of those brown trunks near our door for our wellies, and for parcels. It's tough plastic, the lid would benefit from a weight on it as it is slightly distorted. For the money (ours was about £33 I think) it's pretty good.

Waterproof, yes. Vermin proof, well, they will eat through a shed wall so I expect this would not stop them if they were determined!

I wouldn't think lifting the sacks up and out would be a problem.

They are not going to be on a par with a metal walled chest freezer. But they are not as bulky and for what we wanted then the box is ideal.


----------



## Coffeejon

I currently use Dunelm Plastic boxes, but they crack quite easily with 60kg in them. I'm now going to invest in individual strong black plastic bins, as they will be everything proof. My main worry is temp, as it been - degrees, so I've checked the beans they are cold, but not damp. Any idea on temp fluctuations?


----------



## ajohn

Freezers and fridges usually have magnetic seals so are generally speaking completely air tight. I understand that green beans are usually kept in hessian sacks so that air can freely circulate. I've no idea if that is important or how long they last.

John

-


----------



## Batian

Coffeejon said:


> I currently use Dunelm Plastic boxes, but they crack quite easily with 60kg in them. I'm now going to invest in individual strong black plastic bins, as they will be everything proof. My main worry is temp, as it been - degrees, so I've checked the beans they are cold, but not damp. Any idea on temp fluctuations?


Please post links/pics.

Temperature fluctuations.

Whatever container I end up with will be in an 'outhouse'. Over the decades, I have noticed that the temperature is relatively stable if perhaps to low for the optimum coffee storage. As the outhouse is to the north side and shaded by the house it tends to be cool in summer and cold in winter. As I type, the outdoor is -1.3C and the outhouse temp is 1.7C.

I may just have to have a re organisation in the house and find some space in a more suitable environment somehow. It would be nice to move everything into the Coffee Cave though..... So please keep the ideas flowing.


----------



## Coffeejon

http://www.dunelm.com/product/spacemaster-100-litre-storage-box-1000008211

but they do sometime crack with full 60kg bag


----------



## Step21

Freezer? Some commercial roasters do this to keep greens fresh.


----------



## Batian

Freezer, yes a possibility and better for vermin defence. Annoyingly I paid 35 quid to dispose of one a few weeks ago in order to give the Coffee Cavern build a clean start.

Don't you just know when you chuck something out that you have kept for years 'in case it becomes useful'----you will find a use fairly soon afterwards.

Re Dunelm box. I am using smaller versions of similar at present. They have served me well indoors at normal domestic temperatures and humidity.


----------



## Tsangpa

Wow, that's a serious amount of greens. Where do you manage to source the beans from in decent quantities at reasonable prices? From what I've seen it's either 10-20kgs at £10-£15/kg or 100kg+ at a time.

In terms of storage have you considered an old filing cabinet? You can usually find them on Gumtree for about £20 each. The drawers would make access to beans easier, they're metal so generally quite rodent proof, not airtight but I assume you'll be storing the beans in airtight bags of some description. You can also scale up the filing cabinets as more storage is required, they're just a bugger to move about.


----------



## Batian

Define 'decent quantities'?

In the 0 to 60kg range:

https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/

Good range sub £15/kg and some real gems at a bit more (Ozzy Skybury and Yemeni when the war stops) Scroll down each coffee to reveal the bulk purchase price. Post is steep unless you are spending more than £60 when its free.

In the 10 kg range look at :

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/

They do have a few coffees that go over your £15/kg, but an awful lot that don't.

In the 30 to 50/60kg range try :

http://www.falconcoffees.com/ who aslo supply above.

They do several coffees in 30kg boxes. It is also possible to pick up orders from their warehouse, and as that is only a few miles from me, makes them very attractive price wise.

Larger orders required and have started doing 30kg boxes with some beans is :

https://drwakefield.com/

Bean storage and filing cabinet.

Thanks for the input and it's not off the list. Vermin prevention scores high. If, for temperature/humidity/vermin reasons I can not keep the greens in breathable sacks, then yes I will have to consider airtight solutions that I use now.

The difference between now and the future is that now, I buy 1 to 5kg at a time and rarely have a total stock of more than, say 20/25 kgs. And that is turned over fairly quickly, so airtight storage is OK.

I am forming a small not for profit roasting syndicate that will use the coffee. I would also consider passing on greens to other small roasters living within striking range at some time---- after I have got myself sorted!. The whole purpose being to maintain the variety of coffee that I roast and drink and reduce the unit price.!


----------



## Coffeejon

I'm trying these, look good for the price.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Heavy-Duty-Dustbin-90L/p/209345?CAWELAID=120135120000006834&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=52608958944&CATCI=pla-296487533189&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6OuVpuvI2AIVo7ftCh0gswYXEAQYBCABEgKqEfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Batian

Coffeejon said:


> I'm trying these, look good for the price.
> 
> Good idea. I use these for dog food stored in the same area as the Coffee Cave. I have not had vermin problems, winged or otherwise.
> 
> Let us know how you get on please, and what the ambient temperature and humidity is like in the area they are kept.


----------



## Hasi

Nice idea with the non-profit thing! Looking into something similar (maybe registered association) for similar reasons









With a bigger roaster coming up I'm going to buy sacks in the future - which wouldn't fit in the pantry any more. So, they need to sit in the garage. There it would never freeze and also not get warm during summer. Humidity around 50-60% Still, I'd have few questions around that:

- How attractive are green beans for rodents, anyways?

- Would beans in breathable sacks suffer from dust and other particles or minimal roasting fume 'pollution'?

- Will they take on flavours from their surroundings?

Until now, I bought them vacuum-packed by the kilo...


----------



## Hasi

My first bag - it's here!


----------



## hammerme

i recently brought 20kg from small batch and am having same issue of where to store. its now too big for kitchen cupboards so interested to hear if storing in garage would degrade the green beans in any way too?


----------



## hammerme

Hi Hasi

where did you get from?


----------



## Hasi

From a local befriended micro roaster... no advertisement here, he happens to sell greens by the kilo. I thought it to be a suitable move to finally buy a full bag - especially now that it won't take that long to use it up, anymore


----------



## Hasi

As for storing greens: keeping them in a constantly dry, cool, dark and well ventilated place (such as a garage







) would be perfect. I wouldn't seal or vacuum pack them since also the bags allow them to breathe if necessary.

I've heard different opinions on how long you can keep them before they degrade... some aay one while others say three years from crop. It depends on the beans (type, variety etc), how they were processed and so on.

As can be seen in the photo, I got me a 2015/2016 crop so it's about time to finally roast them!


----------



## RDC8

hammerme said:


> i recently brought 20kg from small batch and am having same issue of where to store. its now too big for kitchen cupboards so interested to hear if storing in garage would degrade the green beans in any way too?


I have bought some 20l food-grade plastic buckets with lids. They will hold 10kg of greens without a problem. They are stored in my non-heated roasting shed, and there seems to be no issues with degradation. The only side effect is that the beans are quite cold, so perhaps either use a slightly higher charge temp, or keep them in the drying phase a little longer to ensure the heat permeates evenly through the bean before hitting 1st crack.


----------



## hammerme

perfect cheers chaps can now move greens to garage and give my wife her cupboard space back!!


----------



## Rj_d2

I have garden cushions in a similar type of box on the patio and their pretty decent. Have you looked at the Keter store it out max? We have one with a lawnmower in and various garden tools. Completely water/weather proof and very hardwearing. Size wise it's big enough to store two wheelie bins side by side with the doors lid shut. It's also lockable with a padlock although being plastic is only really more of a deterant!


----------



## orchidee

I store mine in 1kg vacuum bags and in a cooler, think this extend the coffee but are not sure


----------



## Hasi

IMHO it all comes down to the following factors:

- when you buy in relation to cropping (greens have been stored elsewhere and loaded and shipped and repacked and... before you get them)

- how quickly you're using them up

edit: oops, deleted the middle part...

I believe green beans can be kept for 2-3yrs if stored nicely. Then, taste will fade. Correct me if I'm wrong! So, a 2015/2016 crop should be roasted anytime soon.

So, if you buy a whole bag and then roast 250g a week you're in trouble for the next five years.

I used to buy 1kg vacuum packed for years and was very happy! Now with the bigger roaster and more inquiries to supply friends and family, I'm doing 2-3kgs a week and counting. My Guatemalan Finca Medina bag will easily be gone by summer







I don't worry too much about a container, it sits well on a Euro pallet in the basement and is hard to maneuver anyways


----------



## orchidee

Hasi said:


> I believe green beans can be kept for 2-3yrs if stored nicely. Then, taste will fade. Correct me if I'm wrong! So, a 2015/2016 crop should be roasted anytime soon.


I do agree, If you believe George Howell you can freeze coffee for even longer


----------



## Coffeejon

Hasi said:


> IMHO it all comes down to the following factors:
> 
> - when you buy in relation to cropping (greens have been stored elsewhere and loaded and shipped and repacked and... before you get them)
> 
> - how quickly you're using them up
> 
> edit: oops, deleted the middle part...
> 
> I believe green beans can be kept for 2-3yrs if stored nicely. Then, taste will fade. Correct me if I'm wrong! So, a 2015/2016 crop should be roasted anytime soon.
> 
> So, if you buy a whole bag and then roast 250g a week you're in trouble for the next five years.
> 
> I used to buy 1kg vacuum packed for years and was very happy! Now with the bigger roaster and more inquiries to supply friends and family, I'm doing 2-3kgs a week and counting. My Guatemalan Finca Medina bag will easily be gone by summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't worry too much about a container, it sits well on a Euro pallet in the basement and is hard to maneuver anyways


Interestingly, while I was at the shipping warehouse (they literally have a few million bags there!), the warehouse chap said the warehouse is pretty open to the elements (though obviously covered & doors closed at night), so basically the beans in there sacks are just left for a varying UK temp climate of -5 (this week) to +25 throughout the year & doesn't have any air conditioning/humidification etc. So this leads me to conclude (as you have above) Stored dry (in shed in black dustbins (some bags have plastic liners, so I would doubt they sweat at +25), you should reasonably have good beans for +2 years.

I also agree the tastes fade, though I've found this is more the case for the Ethiopians (fruits & lighter roasts) rather than the darker roasts.


----------

